# if we like Hanna Anderson, what else will we like?



## mackysmama (Jan 11, 2005)

My daughter is REALLY into dresses these days. She likes the ones from Hanna Anderson the best, because they are soft and comfortable to play in, I think. Are there any other brands that I should look at or stores to try? We like natural, soft, sturdy fabrics but they don't need to be organic. She likes pretty and pink but not ruffly. And I would like to buy her a couple of dresses and still have money to feed the family. Thanks!


----------



## trinity6232000 (Dec 2, 2001)

My dd likes the feel of Hanna too, and she also loves her Lands End dresses I have bought her. What she doesn't know is that I only buy her new dresses if I find them on ebay, OR LE has then in the overstocks or the not quite perfects. Just check every couple of weeks on their website. Go to overstocks, then you will see over to the left it says "not quite perfect". It's usually something silly, like I bought dd a couple of dresses and the only thing wrong with them is they listed the wrong size on the tag. Instead of fixing the problem, they just sell them off cheap.

What I really appreciate from both companies is that the clothing lasts FOREVER. My sister gave my dd 3 LE hand me down dresses from my niece. My niece got 2 years worth of wear out of the dresses, they looked like brand new when we got them. My dd was only a size 6 when she gave them to us, and the dresses where a size 8. She wore them anyhow last summer, is already wearing them this summer, and I imagine next summer too. They still look great.

When she was smaller my dd liked the play dresses that Gymboree will make sometimes, but they aren't nearly as soft. Plus they don't wear as nicely.


----------



## inky leeuhhh (Aug 2, 2007)

we have tons of hanna dresses, and most of them are from ebay. they last so long that they're great even pre-owned. lands end is great too, though i havent gotten anything from the overstock site. ack, now i want to shop for hanna stuff and im broke, lol!


----------



## trinity6232000 (Dec 2, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leeuhhh3211434* 
though i havent gotten anything from the overstock site. ack, now i want to shop for hanna stuff and im broke, lol!

I know this thread made me want to shop too.









I wanted to clarify when I mentioned buying Lands End items in the overstocks it's not another site. If you go to the Lands End website you'll see at the top of their main page it says "overstocks". Click on it and it takes you to the overstocked items, not perfects, items that have just been reduced is also there.


----------



## AAK (Aug 12, 2004)

We also like the lands end stuff! Very comfy.

I was recently in Seattle and went to the Hanna outlet in search of decent undies. Jackpot! I got the three packs for $7. They are like $20 in their catalog.

Amy


----------



## mackysmama (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks! We only buy Hanna if it is on sale or from e-bay b/c I just can't spend $50 on a playdress, you know? We shop Lands End (the overstocks only - got some great bathing suits for the kids) but I haven't searched for dresses. Off to do that now.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

We shop from Land's End, LLBean, Gymboree, Cabela's, etc. but nothing really compares to HA, unfortunately, especially on jammies!


----------



## greeny (Apr 27, 2007)

Another vote for Land's End.


----------



## peachweenie (Jul 29, 2007)

I like this store, they just expanded their online store: http://www.naartjie.com
Their clothes are cute and inexpensive.


----------



## InDaPhunk (Jun 24, 2005)

Mini boden. Love love love it







and buy it for my son all the time, the girls stuff is super cute, too. The fabrics are so soft, the clothes wash well and are well made. Great resell value on ebay.

http://www.bodenusa.com/c.asp?segid=...ini&gen=1#main


----------



## hrcmom (Jul 29, 2004)

Garnet Hill also has some great clothes that wear well. They usually have some nice clearance sales throughout the year and we've gotten some fabulous bargains!

http://www.garnethill.com/


----------



## anudi01 (Aug 11, 2004)

subbing


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

LL Bean has some super cute cotton dresses also. I'm a Land's End fan also.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

For that soft, comfortable feel, I think kate quinn organics is great, especially for girls. (Their boys' pants seem to be sized for kids who are shorter and heavier.) They have some really cute stuff, it's all organic, and it's made out of soft cotton knits.

www.katequinnorganics.com


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

I haven't been to Hanna since the Gymboree outlet opened nearby. The hanna outlet is 45 -50 minutes away and Gymboree is 15 minutes. I also think you can find better sales at Gymboree. My daughter also likes the prints on the Gymboree clothes better. The hanna prints are kinda funky a lot of the time. And since I have had my son I can never find him any clothes at Hanna.


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

Another vote for the Land's End dresses. I buy most of ours on clearance at our local Sear's store.


----------



## NoHiddenFees (Mar 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *InDaPhunk* 
Mini boden.

Uh huh.


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

Another one for Land's End, I get my girls dresses in their overstock section or on ebay.

I also like mini boden but like Hannahs I try to only buy them on sale or on ebay







I can only pay so much for play clothes even when I have the $$(my kids are tree-climbers and mud splashers)


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

*LOVE* The Pumpkin Patch!


----------



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

Another Lands End overstocks shopper. I lvoe their stuff. I've bought a few things on sale from CWD .

I've also been buying dresses handmade from Hyena Cart


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

kate quinn organics


----------



## nascarbebe (Nov 4, 2006)

I just discovered Mini Boden and I love it! I placed my first order today and I *might* be able to feed my family after it. I got free shipping and 20% off my order but it won't ship until Aug http://www.bodenpreview.com/


----------



## Mali (Nov 7, 2005)

My mom turned us onto mini boden a few months ago and their stuff is great. They also have a very helpful and responsive customer service which is a huge plus for me.
Not to toot my own horn, but check out our website in my sig - lots of really comfy cotton dresses. My daughter is 3 1/2 and is a total tomboy who loves wearing dresses so we have firsthand experience in their playability!


----------



## nascarbebe (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm adding your website to my faves. what a great idea!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mali* 
My mom turned us onto mini boden a few months ago and their stuff is great. They also have a very helpful and responsive customer service which is a huge plus for me.
Not to toot my own horn, but check out our website in my sig - lots of really comfy cotton dresses. My daughter is 3 1/2 and is a total tomboy who loves wearing dresses so we have firsthand experience in their playability!


----------

